# Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

Meldung







*Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger Hafen aus​*
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...eitet-Angelverbot-im-Hamburger-Hafen-aus.html


Um Zander besser schützen zu können und das "freie Angeln" in Hamburg einzuschränken, hat laut Abendblatt die Hamburger Wirtschaftsbehörde ein weitgehendes Verbot für Angler und Fischer erlassen im Hamburger Hafen.

Zwar gäbe es eine Schonzeit vom 1. Januar bis 15. Mai, weil aber sowohl von Fischern in Netzen wie auch von Anglern als Beifang beim Angeln auf andere Arten immer wieder Zander gefangen werden würden,  dürfe während dieser Schonzeit in Hafenbecken und Kanälen nicht mehr mit toten Köderfischen oder Kunstködern geangelt werden. 

Stellnetze werden da auch während Zeit verboten (was mit Reusen etc. ist, weiss ich nicht, wurde nicht beschrieben).

Ausgenommen davon sollen wohl nur nur die "unmittelbaren Strömungsbereiche" der Elbe werden, also der direkte Verlauf von Süder- und Norderelbe.

Berufsfischer wie der Angelsport-Verband Hamburg würden die Verbote begrüßen, schreibt das Abendblatt.

*Aktualisierung:*
Aus dem Pressearchiv der Behörde dazu:
http://www.hamburg.de/pressearchiv-fhh/7844180/2017-01-05-bwvi-wirtschaft/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## rippi (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Immer diese Behörden, die 'das ''freie'' Angeln' (stand das wirklich so im Text?) In Hamburg einschränken wollen. Das ist eine Frechheit. Ich will auch weiterhin in Laichgebieten in der Laichzeit mit Zanderkram auf Weissfisch angeln dürfen und auch Berufsfischer sollten dort nach die Weissfisch,  Reusen, Netze und Toxine setzen dürfen. Ein Unding. Immer diese Behörden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Sinngemäß, nahe am wörtlichen, zusammen gefasst:
_Hamburg gelte als Hochburg des "freien Angelns"..

Anders als an vielen verpachteten Gewässern im Umland gebe es hier eben freien Zugang.

Nun schränke Behörde Angeln und professionelles Fischen ein._


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Ist schon paradox unser Land.... im Norden will man den Zander besser schützen - und in Hessen verzichtet man seit diesem Jahr sogar auf die Schonzeit.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Kenne die Verhältnisse da nicht, wenn aber Fischerei gleichzeitig eingeschränkt wird und das dann tatsächlich und NACHWEISBAR (ich denke und hoffe, die Behörde wird das ein unabhängiges Monitoring laufen haben und bezahlen), kann das sinnvoll sein zum Bestandsschutz..

Wie sehen da ansonsten denn die Entnahmeregelungen aus?

Für Angler?

Für Fischer?


Mit dem Hinweis wie von der Behörde, dass auf Köfi und Kunstköder nicht nur Zander gefangen werden, könnte (müsste?) man aber auch gleich den Wurm verbieten, Dropshot, Fetzen etc..


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Die Behörden reagieren da wohl post mortem auf die guten Zanderfänge der letzten Jahre .... (ich sag nur Zanderkant usw...). Hab von meinen beiden Hamburgern 2016 schon gehört, dass Zander weniger gut lief als die Jahre davor.... viele sind sogar auf Rapfen umgestiegen


----------



## KptIglo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Die Info hab ich von Hansolo1

http://www.hamburg.de/pressearchiv-fhh/7844180/2017-01-05-bwvi-wirtschaft/


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Super - habe ich gerade bekommen und wollte es oben noch einpflegen!
DANKE an den KptIglo!!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Möglichst effektiver Schutz bestimmter Fischarten in der Laichzeit macht in meinen Augen immer Sinn. Die Regelung betrifft konsequenterweise nicht nur die Angler, sondern auch die Berufsfischer. Das ist schon mal gut!
Ich darf bei uns währen der Hechtschonzeit auch nicht mit Kunstködern oder toten Köderfischen angeln. Auch wenn ich damit vielleicht nur einen Barsch erbeuten will... Da kann ich aber gut mit leben. Nachhaltigkeit sollte oberstes Gebot sein. 
Wer die Laichdorschangelei kritisiert, sollte auch nicht den Zander in der Laichzeit beangeln...

Gutes Verbot!

Björn


----------



## KptIglo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Es gibt schon seit einiger Zeit immer wieder Probleme mit nicht gekennzeichneten Stellnetzen. Da schwimmt dann ein kleine Ball auf dem Wasser und in Wirklichkeit hängt da ein/e Netz/Reuse daran. 
Das mit den Ködern finde ich schon konsequent, jetzt müßte es in SH, Nds und HH nur die gleichen Schonzeiten geben. Ein Bag Llimit gibt es bisher noch nicht. 
Doch was helfen diese Regeln wenn die Fischereiaufsicht nicht mit ausreichend Personal ausgestattet ist.


----------



## Conchoolio (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

@Fr33 genau das habe ich mir eben auch gedacht.

In Hessen wird der Zander allen zum Fraß vorgeworfen weil er so ein Schädling ist und in Hamburg wird er besonders geschützt. Das soll jetzt jemand nachvollziehen können? |uhoh:

Wer hat jetzt recht? Hessen oder Hamburg? Das Lustige, beides Grüne Umweltminister bzw. Senatoren ganz oben |bigeyes


----------



## Barsch-Bengel (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Also erstmal sollte man die Örtlichen Gegebenheiten berücksichtigen was Hessen und Hamburg angeht.
Wenn Hessens popularität gut gedeit und sogar ein + besteht kann man die schonzeit durchaus einmal aussetzen.
Hamburg ist was Zander angeht völlig überangelt und muss daher auch ganz anders geschützt werden! Das nurmal zum vergleich von HH und hessen.

Ich als Hamburger bin trotzdem etwas traurig weil für mich die Winterangelei auf Barsch damit fast völlig flach fällt. Ich habe jetzt noch nicht raus ob das Verbot für den Kompletten Hamburger Raum mit all seinen Flüssen etc. zählt oder nur auf die Elbe beschränkt ist.
Ich werde das Barschel Zocken mit Minigummis (2-5cm) im Winter aber schmerzlich vermissen! 
Denn es gibt immernoch genug Spots die nicht unbedingt vom Zander zum laichen heimgesucht werden bzw. wo die Zanderpopularität eh nicht sonderlich hoch ist. Teile der Alster, teile der Elbe, Bille, Harburger Hafen etc.


----------



## Nuesse (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Bin mal gespannt ob die preise für würmer und DS-bleie stabil bleiben

@barschbengel ..alster und bille darf man wohl weiterhin beangeln ,wie es im harburger hafen ausschaut weiss ich nicht,denke aber eher nicht.

Gruss holger


----------



## Barsch-Bengel (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Nuesse schrieb:


> @barschbengel ..alster und bille darf man wohl weiterhin beangeln ,wie es im harburger hafen ausschaut weiss ich nicht,denke aber eher nicht.
> 
> Gruss holger



Das wäre ziemlich *******..ist mein "Heimathafen" und beherbergt so ziemlich 0 Zander ^^


----------



## KptIglo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Ich bin mal gespannt ob der ASV Hamburg noch eine Erläuterung bringt.


----------



## stefansdl (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

sowas würde ich mir auch für die Elbe in Sachsen Anhalt wünschen. Bei uns endet die Schonzeit für den Hecht am 30.4. Für den Zander  erst ab 31.5.  Das man diesen Unsinn  nach Jahrzehnten noch nicht erkannt bzw. verdrängt und keine einheitliche Regelung getroffen hat, ist mir unbegreiflich.
Es ist ja selbsterklärend was viele am ersten Mai tun.


----------



## Wander-HH (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Nuesse schrieb:


> ...
> @barschbengel ..alster und bille darf man wohl weiterhin beangeln ,wie es im harburger hafen ausschaut weiss ich nicht,denke aber eher nicht.
> 
> Gruss holger


Das ist nicht richtig. 


> Eine Ausnahme besteht nur für den unmittelbaren Strömungsbereich des Elbe-Hauptstroms.


Für alle andere Gewässer wie Bille, Alster, Harburger Hafen, Billwerder, Finkenwerder, Dove-Elbe usw. gilt der Verbot vom 1.1 - 15.5. und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Fischereiaufsicht das verstärkt kontrollieren wird.


----------



## Barsch-Bengel (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig.
> Für alle andere Gewässer wie Bille, Alster, Harburger Hafen, Billwerder, Finkenwerder, Dove-Elbe usw. gilt der Verbot vom 1.1 - 15.5. und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Fischereiaufsicht das verstärkt kontrollieren wird.



Na Großartig! Kann ich mein Barschtackle ja Verkaufen....


----------



## KptIglo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig.
> Für alle andere Gewässer wie Bille, Alster, Harburger Hafen, Billwerder, Finkenwerder, Dove-Elbe usw. gilt der Verbot vom 1.1 - 15.5. und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Fischereiaufsicht das verstärkt kontrollieren wird.



Es geht ja hierbei um das Angeln in 


> In anderen Bereichen der Elbe, wie in  Hafenbecken, Kanälen sowie innerhalb von Buhnenfeldern darf während der  Zanderschonzeit nicht mehr mit Kunstködern gefischt werden. Das  Auswerfen von  Kunstködern von Angelstellen am Elbe-Hauptstrom in nicht  strömende Bereiche ist von diesem Verbot eingeschlossen.
> Kunstköder dürfen nur in strömenden Bereichen der Elbe verwendet werden.


Also es betrifft demnach die Elbe in Hamburg(Hafengebiet) und dazu gehörenden Gebiete. So gehört z.B. Hohendeichen See, Alster, Eilbekkanal u.a., Bille, Dove nicht dazu.


----------



## hansolo1 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig.
> Für alle andere Gewässer wie Bille, Alster, Harburger Hafen, Billwerder, Finkenwerder, Dove-Elbe usw. gilt der Verbot vom 1.1 - 15.5. und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Fischereiaufsicht das verstärkt kontrollieren wird.


In dem Artikel steht:
"Während der Zanderschonzeit ist Angelfischern die Verwendung von toten Köderfischen sowie von Kunstködern jeglicher Art untersagt. Eine Ausnahme besteht nur für den unmittelbaren Strömungsbereich des Elbe-Hauptstroms.
In anderen Bereichen der Elbe, wie in Hafenbecken, Kanälen sowie innerhalb von Buhnenfeldern darf während der Zanderschonzeit nicht mehr mit Kunstködern gefischt werden. Das Auswerfen von Kunstködern von Angelstellen am Elbe-Hauptstrom in nicht strömende Bereiche ist von diesem Verbot eingeschlossen."

Um Bille, Alster, Dove-Elbe scheint es nicht zu gehen. Harburger Binnenhafen ist unklar, vermutlich aber auch nicht betroffenen, da nicht "Tideelbe".
Ein Präzisierung von amtlicher Seite scheint erforderlich und wird hoffentlich noch folgen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Barsch-Bengel schrieb:


> Na Großartig! Kann ich mein Barschtackle ja Verkaufen....



Eine derartige Regelung gibt es in Sachsen beispielsweise schon seit zig Jahren.

Wir angeln trotzdem im Winter in unseren Häfen auf Barsch. Mit Dropshot und Wurm, und das sogar meist erfolgreicher als mit Kukös.


----------



## Wander-HH (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



> Eine Ausnahme besteht nur für den unmittelbaren Strömungsbereich des Elbe-Hauptstroms.


Sorry aber, im Umkehrschluss sagt dieser Satz unmissverständlich, dass ausserhalb des unmittelbaren Strömungsbereichs des Elbe-Hauptstroms überall in Hamburg, der Verbot grundsätzlich gilt.

So habe ich auch mein Handy verstanden und der war sehr deutlich. Es nannte mir auch ganz klar die Bille, Alster, Harburger Hafen, Billwerder, Finkenwerder, Dove-Elbe usw.


----------



## Nuesse (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Sorry aber, im Umkehrschluss sagt dieser Satz unmissverständlich, dass ausserhalb des unmittelbaren Strömungsbereichs des Elbe-Hauptstroms überall in Hamburg, der Verbot grundsätzlich gilt.
> 
> So habe ich auch mein Handy verstanden und der war sehr deutlich. Es nannte mir auch ganz klar die Bille, Alster, Harburger Hafen, Billwerder, Finkenwerder, Dove-Elbe usw.



"Das Fischen auf Friedfische und die Verwendung von Kunstködern außerhalb der Winterlager im Strömungsbereich der Elbe bleibt gestattet."

Ich bin verwirrt ;+


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

KuKö-Verbot in der Schonzeit finde ich persönlich richtig gut. Das sollte meiner Meinung nach überall so gehandhabt werden. 

 Raubfischangeln hat sich in den letzten Jahren schon sehr etabliert. Man muss den Fischen auch mal ne Pause gönnen. Hier geht es um einen übersichtlichen Zeitraum nicht um Jahre. Außerdem ist Vorfreude doch die schönste Freude.


----------



## -MW- (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Ich finde es gut das in Hamburg mal gehandelt wird, jede Menge Touris  pilgern an die Elbe zum Zanderfischen, die Einheimischen gehen bestimmt auch sehr häufig, und dann noch die Berufsfischer...alle wollen Zander! Und somit ist ein Fang-Verbot in der Schonzeit schon längst überfällig. (Und in anderen Bundesländern schon lange üblich)

 Denke durch den zunehmenden Zander-und Angel Populismus u.a. durch Zeitungen und Internet haben wir uns das selbst zuzuschreiben#c...zwar schade aber notwendig


----------



## hansolo1 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Jetzt sollte man auch endlich umsetzen, dass Angler aus anderen Bundesländern die Hamburger Fischerei-Abgabe bezahlen müssen. Das gilt umgekehrt überall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



hansolo1 schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte man auch endlich umsetzen, dass Angler aus anderen Bundesländern die Hamburger Fischerei-Abgabe bezahlen müssen. Das gilt umgekehrt überall.



Nur in SH.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Und auch Bild mischt sich ein und verstehts nicht:
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/fische/schonzeit-zander-49613994.bild.html

Die schreiben, man hätte ein Hintertürchen zugemacht, weil Angler in der Schonzeit Zander gefangen *und dann auch mitgenommen hätten*...

Zur Info für die Bild:
Die "Angler", die in der Schonzeit einen - egal mit welcher Methode gefangenen - Zander TROTZ VERBOT mitgenommen haben, denen ist auch das jetzige Verbot KOMPLETT WURSCHT!

Die angeln dann halt mit Tauwurm oder Speckstreifen am Dropshot oder Twisterkopf "auf Barsch" oder lassen sich wie bisher auch nicht erwischen....


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Tschja - sie hätten ihren Zander-Experten dazu mal besser fragen sollen...


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Hallo,



> Die schreiben, man hätte ein Hintertürchen zugemacht, weil Angler in der Schonzeit Zander gefangen und dann auch mitgenommen hätten...



Genau, sowas tun nur Angler, einem Berufsfischer würde das niemals in den Sinn kommen.

Ich finde die Regelung sinnvoll, besonders weil sie eben auch Stellnetze umfasst. 

Gegen die schwarzen Schafe helfen dann aber auch nur verstärkte Kontrollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Sinnvoll ist relativ, tolerierbar bzw. akzeptabel ist sie definitiv nur durch Einbeziehung der Fischerei und nicht wieder durch einseitige Belastung der Angler.

Mich ärgert hier nur die Verkürzung der BILD und den Wahnglauben, durch "neue" Verbote würden sich "alte" Verbrecher (>>in der Schonzeit Fische mitnehmen) abhalten lassen, weiter gegen Gesetze und Regeln zu verstossen...

Wenn die nicht vernünftig kontrollieren, erwischts kaum die, welche man erwischen will...

Und davon kann man ausgehen (nicht (vernünftig) kontrollieren), da Kontrollen Geld und Personal kosten..


----------



## Hänger06 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Moin, 

laut Fischreibehörde betrifft das Kunstköderverbot in Hamburg _*alle  Binnengewässer*_ also auch Alster, Bille, Dove Gose ect. Außer am  Hauptstrom siehe Ausnahmen.

Gruß


----------



## KptIglo (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Moin Hänger, hast du dazu mal eine Quelle?


----------



## Barsch-Bengel (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Halbes Jahr keine Spinnfischerei mehr in HH...nichtmal mi kleinen Spinnern auf Barsch.....Und was soll das jetzt bringen?
Einige reden hier von einem Fangverbot in der Schonzeit...das bestand ja auch schon vorher, heißt ja nicht umsonst schonzeit.
Und ich hatte in der Alster Bille und co noch NIE einen zander auf meine kleinen Köder im Winter....
zanderangeln war vorher schon verboten, jetzt verbieten sie im Prinzip zusätzlich das Barschangeln.
Ein Kunstköderverbot ab 5cm oder so hätte völlig gereicht.
Und die Leute die das befürworten haben in Ihrem BL auch keine 6 Monate Schonzeit! Ihr packt euren kram für 4 wochen weg und dann is gut, das sieht hier anders aus!!
Ich bin auf jeden fall mega angepisst :r


----------



## Barsch-Bengel (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> So habe ich auch mein Handy verstanden und der war sehr deutlich. Es nannte mir auch ganz klar die Bille, Alster, Harburger Hafen, Billwerder, Finkenwerder, Dove-Elbe usw.



Du hast mit deinem Handy gesprochen? ;+ Häh? Muss man das Verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Barsch-Bengel schrieb:


> jetzt verbieten sie im Prinzip zusätzlich das Barschangeln.
> Ein Kunstköderverbot ab 5cm oder so hätte völlig gereicht.


Tipp - es geht auch (LEGAL!!) mit Naturköder ohne Kukö und Köfi gut auf Barsch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323566


----------



## Deep Down (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Barsch-Bengel schrieb:


> .....
> Ein Kunstköderverbot ab 5cm oder so hätte völlig gereicht.
> .....


Ich bin in zwei Angelvereinen und genau so wird das in der Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit gehandhabt und vor allem wird das kontrolliert!
Und diese Bestimmung scheint die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Fanges von Zander und Hecht tatsächlich herabzusetzen. Ich habe in diesen Zeiten nur fette Barsche gefangen. Außerdem ermöglicht es mir, in dieser Zeit auch auf Forellen mit Kunstköder zu angeln!

Wenn so ein Verbot nur mit Missbrauch begründet wird, weil einige Experten rigeros auf Zander angeln, dann ist das mal wieder die Kehrausnummer, die auch den Redlichen trifft. Unverhältnismäßig zu dem, weil offenbar nicht ausreichend Kontrollen durchgeführt werden und damit der Prävention nicht ausreichend Nachdruck verschafft wird. Rigerose Kontrollen sprechen sich schnell rum und zeigen deutlich Wirkung!
Das mildere Mittel wäre somit zuerst die Anzahl der Kontrollen zu steigern, bevor man so etwas anordnet! 
Und wenn kümmert es, wenn es eh nicht kontrolliert wird, zumal wenn das Angeln mit Wurm möglich ist! 
So eine Regelung ist daher leider eben oft nur eine Kapitulation vor einem ansonsten vermehrtem und kostenträchtigen Verwaltungsaufwand!


----------



## hansolo1 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Damit das Verbot wirksam wird, müsste eigentlich die Verordnung zur Durchführung des Hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes geändert worden sein, bzw. geändert werden.

Die gültige Fassung findet man gemäß Angelerlaubniskarte 2017 des Asv Hamburg für die Verbandsgewässer hier:


http://www.hamburg.de/bwvi/jagd

Bzw.

http://www.juris.de/jportal/portal/...schGDVHArahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs&st=lr


Hier ist bis jetzt noch die bisherige Fassung zu finden. Hier ist wohl noch ein Update fällig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Interessanter Eiwnand, worum ich mich erst mal kümmern müsste, denn die Wirtschaftsbehörde schreibt ja klar und deutlich, dass BWVI als Oberste Fischereibehörde mit den folgenden neuen Regelungen, *die ab sofort gelten, *den Bestand der Zander nachhaltig sichern will..
http://www.hamburg.de/pressearchiv-fhh/7844180/2017-01-05-bwvi-wirtschaft/

Muss nichts heissen, Kompetenz von Behören wie Verbandlern ist ja bekannt, interessant ist dein Einwurf allemal..


----------



## hansolo1 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessanter Eiwnand, worum ich mich erst mal kümmern müsste, denn die Wirtschaftsbehörde schreibt ja klar und deutlich, dass BWVI als Oberste Fischereibehörde mit den folgenden neuen Regelungen, *die ab sofort gelten, *den Bestand der Zander nachhaltig sichern will..
> http://www.hamburg.de/pressearchiv-fhh/7844180/2017-01-05-bwvi-wirtschaft/
> 
> Muss nichts heissen, Kompetenz von Behören wie Verbandlern ist ja bekannt, interessant ist dein Einwurf allemal..


Zu dem Artikel geht mir eine weitere Frage nicht aus dem Kopf:

In der Mitteilung heißt es: "Die ansässigen Fischer generieren einen erheblichen Teil ihres Einkommens aus dem Verkauf dieser Art." Gemeint ist der Zander.

Nun gibt es auch folgende (amtliche) Broschüre des Instituts für Hygiene und Umwelt der Behörde für Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz:

http://www.hamburg.de/bgv/broschueren-hu/110856/elbefische/.

Die Broschüre ist zwar etwas älterer, aber offiziell zu finden auf

http://www.hamburg.de/bgv/broschueren-hu/

Darin heißt es, dass der Zander und andere Arten aufgrund der Schadstoffbelastung nicht vermarktungsfähig seien und man gibt für Angler eine Verzehrempfehlung.

Die Frage, die mir nicht aus dem Kopf geht, ist nun, wie es möglich ist, dass man scheinbar trotz bescheinigter Nicht-Vermarktungsfähigkeit den Fisch verkaufen darf? Wohin wird der verkauft? Oder ist die Broschüre veraltet und/oder weißt die eine Behörde nicht, was die andere tut?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



hansolo1 schrieb:


> Wohin wird der verkauft? Oder ist die Broschüre veraltet und/*oder weißt die eine Behörde nicht, was die andere tut?*


Diese Frage zu stellen ist sowohl bei Behörden wie bei den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei IMMER  zu bedenken (respektive zu stellen).

Danke für die Links!

Ich schau mal, ob ich was raus finden kann...


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig.
> Für alle andere Gewässer wie Bille, Alster, Harburger Hafen, Billwerder, Finkenwerder, Dove-Elbe usw. gilt der Verbot vom 1.1 - 15.5. und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Fischereiaufsicht das verstärkt kontrollieren wird.



Also mag ja sein, dass das am Ende so kommt wie du sagst aber dann ist das extrem unsauber formuliert. 

In der Einleitung des Pressetextes wird auf die Bedeutung der *ruhigen Bereiche der Tideelbe* für den Zanderbestand hingewiesen. 
An keiner Stelle des Textes wird auf andere Hamburger Gewässer verwiesen und es wird ausschliesslich von der Elbe 
gesprochen. 

Bei einer Auslegung nach Sinn und Zweck der Regelung geht es also um den Schutz der Zander in den Laichgebieten der Tideelbe.
Hätte man etwas anderes gewollt hätte man doch einfach ein generelles Kunstköderverbot für Hamburger Gewässer aussprechen können und sich die sinnfreie Ausnahme der Stromelbe sparen können.

Bis jetzt ist es ja nur ein Pressetext und man muss abwarten wie das dann in einer Verordnung umgesetzt wird. 

Für mich gehören diese beiden Punkte des Textes zusammen und man muss den Kontext der Einleitung zur Tideelbe berücksichtigen. Der zweite Punkt erläutert den ersten nochmals


Während  der Zanderschonzeit   ist   Angelfischern die Verwendung von toten Köderfischen sowie von  Kunstködern jeglicher Art untersagt.  Eine Ausnahme besteht nur für den  unmittelbaren Strömungsbereich des Elbe-Hauptstroms.
In anderen  Bereichen der Elbe, wie in Hafenbecken, Kanälen sowie innerhalb von  Buhnenfeldern darf während der Zanderschonzeit nicht mehr mit  Kunstködern gefischt werden.
Ich hab das lesen von Gesetzestexten vor vielen Jahren |kopfkratim Studium gelernt und das ist ja auch nur eine Pressemitteilung. Hätte ich ein generelles Spinnköderverbot in Hamburg bis auf die Stromelbe vermitteln wollen, hätte ich in etwa so formuliert... 

_Während  der Zanderschonzeit   ist   Angelfischern die Verwendung von toten Köderfischen sowie von  Kunstködern jeglicher Art *in allen Hamburger Gewässern* untersagt.  Eine Ausnahme besteht nur für den  unmittelbaren Strömungsbereich des Elbe-Hauptstroms.

_
So bleibt es für mich eine Pressemitteilung die die Einrichtung eines  defakto Schongebiets in den Häfen und Kanälen und Buhnen der Tideelbe verkündet.

Na schaun wir mal. Es bleibt spannend in Hamburg...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist es ja nur ein Pressetext und man muss abwarten wie das dann in einer Verordnung umgesetzt wird.
> 
> ...



Ähhh, nö, ist ganz offiziell und nichts Pressetext:

http://www.luewu.de/anzeiger/docs/2317.pdf


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Ah sehr gut, bisher kannte ich nur den Pressetext auf Hamburg.de


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Aus III Bregründung


> Zweck dieser Allgemeinver-fügung ist es, den Bestand der Zander in der Elbe nachhal-
> tig zu sichern.


Aus der Begründung zu I


> Das  Fischen  auf  Friedfische  und  die  Verwendung  von
> Kunstködern außerhalb der Winterlager im Strömungsbe-
> reich der Elbe bleibt gestattet, so dass es zu keiner unange-
> messenen Einschränkung kommt.


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Es ist zugegeben bescheuert formuliert.
Noch mal zum Thema Auslegung von Gesetzen nach dem Sinn und Zweck 
Ich darf nicht mehr mit Kunstköder auf Barsch im Rückhaltebecken weil ...

"Zweck dieser Allgemeinver-fügung ist es, den Bestand der Zander *in der Elbe* nachhaltig zu sichern."


----------



## Nuesse (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Danke für Deine Einschätzung Chris ,ich dachte schon ich wäre bescheuert :q

Was hältst Du davon ..

"Das Fischen auf Friedfische und die Verwendung von Kunstködern außerhalb der Winterlager im Strömungsbereich der Elbe bleibt gestattet."

Das bedeutet doch wohl daß die "Winterlager" überhaupt nicht mehr beangelt werden dürfen ,also auch nicht mit Wurm oder Made.?


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Einschätzung Chris ,ich dachte schon ich wäre bescheuert :q
> 
> Was hältst Du davon ..
> 
> ...


 
Das sind eigentlich zwei Sätze die man zusammen gefasst hat und so lesen muss:
Das Fischen auf Friedfische *(*und die Verwendung von Kunstködern außerhalb der Winterlager im Strömungsbereich der Elbe*)* bleibt gestattet.


----------



## Hänger06 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Ich sehe schon die Zander am Santorkai am DS mit Tauwurm hängen......Ups..tschuldigung:c

Nah bis das Wasser so 9-10Grad hat könnte man oder auch nicht, in den Ströhmungsarmen Bereichen an den Kanten auf Barsch mit Wurm angeln.

Gruß


----------



## Hänger06 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

@ Nüslie-

_Das bedeutet doch wohl daß die "Winterlager" überhaupt nicht mehr beangelt werden dürfen ,also auch nicht mit Wurm oder Made.?_

Nöh, genau so und nicht anders, bis 16.05 nur noch mit Teig und Boillies, aber nur für dich:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nuesse (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> @ Nüslie-
> 
> _Das bedeutet doch wohl daß die "Winterlager" überhaupt nicht mehr beangelt werden dürfen ,also auch nicht mit Wurm oder Made.?_
> 
> Nöh, genau so und nicht anders, bis 16.05 nur noch mit Teig und Boillies, aber nur für dich:q:q:q:q



Ich angel nur mit Tigernuessen ,aber die echten #6


----------



## hansolo1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ähhh, nö, ist ganz offiziell und nichts Pressetext:
> 
> http://www.luewu.de/anzeiger/docs/2317.pdf


Danke für den weiterführenden Link. Von der Überschrift bis zur Mitte von I. ist die Bekanntmachung ziemlich eindeutig. Leider verzettelt sie sich dann in Ausnahmeregelung und Begründung. Ich würde nach wie vor eine Klarstellung begrüßen, ob alle Hamburger Gewässer gemeint sind oder nur die Elbe abzüglich strömende Bereiche des Hauptstroms.


----------



## Hänger06 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Moin Hansolo, gerne doch.

Nach telf. Rücksprache mit der Behörde letzten Freitag und Fischreiaufsicht, doppelt hält besser sind Alster, Bille Elbe Dove  Gose die Seen Teiche ect von dieser neuen Verordnung "betroffen".Laut Ausage soll dies aber noch im laufe der nächsten Zeit (was immer die im Amt damit meinen) noch nachgebessert werden mit Karte ect. Streckenabschnitte oder son Tüddelkram..... 

Ausnahme ist wie im Text beschrieben, also dort  wo Raubfische laichen könnten nix mit Gummis rumzuppeln. Kunstköder also nur in der Strömung/Hauptstrom wie Norder-Süderelbe .

 Das Lustige war das ich den Menschen von der Aufsicht frägte ob man dann noch mit kl. Fetzenköder auf Quappen angeln könnte und er sehr um eine Antwort "bemüht war" oh.Ton das ist schon eine Grauzone!, die wir sicher, wenn der fetzen nicht zu groß ist mal tollerieren! (Ist Naturköder aber auch kein "Köderfisch"!#6.

Die Umsetzung/Kontrolle dessen was dort nun "Ausgebrütet" wurde obliegt nun den *Ehrenamtlichen* Fischreiaufsehern, die direkt der Behörde unterstehen und der Örtlichen Polizei/WaPo. Auf Nachfrage mit wie viel Mann die den am Start wären wollte oder durfte er mir keine Auskunft geben! Also werden unter der Woche wohl wenige Kontrollen sein, schätze ich mal.

Da Ja der Herr Dr. Duve(-?) von der F.D.P. öfters mal eine kl Anfrage im Senat stellt was mit den Einnahmen über die Fischreiabgabe passiert bin ich mal gespannt wie die Gelder jetzt in Zukunft verteilt werden!

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> oh.Ton das ist schon eine Grauzone!, die wir sicher, wenn der fetzen nicht zu groß ist mal tollerieren! (Ist Naturköder aber auch kein "Köderfisch"!#6.


Selbst ich hätte Fetzen da auch unter Köfi gerechnet...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323566

Zeigt alles nur einmal mehr, wie bescheuert und undurchdacht die ganze Sche... ist..

Für mich jedenfalls..


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Was macht das denn bitte für ein Sinn Fetzenköder erlaubt aber köfi nicht #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Sag ich dich - bescheuert halt......



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zeigt alles nur einmal mehr, wie bescheuert und undurchdacht die ganze Sche... ist..


----------



## Hänger06 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



hansolo1 schrieb:


> Zu dem Artikel geht mir eine weitere Frage nicht aus dem Kopf:
> 
> In der Mitteilung heißt es: "Die ansässigen Fischer generieren einen erheblichen Teil ihres Einkommens aus dem Verkauf dieser Art." Gemeint ist der Zander.
> 
> ...



Dem stelle ich mal das gegenüber!

http://www.sportfischerverein-nordhorn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=40&Itemid=49


----------



## hansolo1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Dem stelle ich mal das gegenüber!
> 
> http://www.sportfischerverein-nordhorn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=40&Itemid=49


Siehe auch hier: http://www.ml.niedersachsen.de/serv...isch-aus-fluessen-in-niedersachsen-95889.html


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

@Hänger - danke, dass dir für die Mühe, dass du dich bei der Behörde erkundigt hast. Irgendwie hatte ich das schon so befürchtet.

Ich finde die Verordnung ist rein handwerklich ein furchtbares Machwerk

Wie gesagt nach der Pressemeldung war ich mir noch sicher, dass nur die Elbe betroffen ist, da ja im Einleitungstext eindeutig darauf verwiesen wird.
Ich denke auch nach wie vor, dass das die ursprüngliche Intention war, siehe Begründung in der Verordnung selbst. Liest man jetzt erst mal die Verordnung, steht groß drüber

Beschränkung von Fischereigerät zum 
Schutz der Zanderbestände auf dem Gebiet der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg

also erst mal ohne Einschränkung auf ein Gewässer sondern Hamburger Gebiet!

Einschränkung der Verwendung von Fischereigerät 
für Berufs- und Nebenberufsfischer und Angelfischer

2.    Während  der  Zanderschonzeit  ist  Angelfischern  die  
Verwendung von toten Köderfischen sowie von Kunst-
ködern jeglicher Art untersagt.

damit wäre man bei Interpretation nach wortlaut auch klar bei Hamburgweit alles

Dann beginnen die Nachsätze und man fragt sich: sind das erklärende Zusätze zu Nr. 2 und wenn man bei der Interpretation nach dem Sinn geht, warum macht man diesen unheimlichen Schlenker Spinnangeln in strömenden Bereichen zu erlauben, wenn man dabei nicht nur an die Elbe gedacht hat? Wenn die Intention war nicht nur ein paar Hafenbecken sondern Hamburgweit  das Spinnangeln zu verbieten, hätte man das doch einfach machen können - ohne Ausnahme!
Wollte man nur Schongebiete in den Hafenbecken der Elbe aber nicht allen anderen Gewässern, dann macht die Formulierung und der Aufwand mit den strömenden Bereichen auch eher wieder Sinn.

Meine Freundin ist rechtskundig aber nicht angelkundig und hat sich das durchgelesen und ist bei den Formulierungen auf ganz tolle Ideen gekommen. Warum ist z.B. bei den erläuternden Sätzen zu Nr. 2 gar nicht mehr Köderfischen und nur noch Spinnangeln thematisiert.
Aus 





> In anderen Bereichen der Elbe, wie in Hafenbecken, Kanälen sowie innerhalb von
> Buhnenfeldern,  darf  während  der  Zanderschonzeit  nicht
> mehr  mit  Kunstködern  gefischt  werden.


hat Sie als angelunkundige herausgelesen, dass man da wohl noch mit Köfis angeln kann, da ja nur Spinnnangeln thematisiert wird.

Ergo handwerklich wirklich furchtbar. Ich schätze die Verordnung ist über viele Tische gewandert und jeder hatte noch was zu verändern und am Ende kommt was halbgares heraus und wird nach dem wortlaut umgesetzt und nicht nach der ursprünglichen Intention...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Nach meinen Infos hatte ein relativ neuer Beamter da in der zuständigen Wirtschaftsbehörde - der auch mit (manchen) Hamburger Guides bekannt ist und für Angelzeitschriften schrieb/schreibt - Urheber und Durchdrücker der Geschichte...
Die Verordnung scheint auch noch nicht, wie notwendig, geändert zu sein.
Oder hat da einer was gehört/gelesen?
Alles in Allem sehr unausgegoren und einseitig, weder Folgen bedenkend noch Umsetzung vernünftig angehend..


----------



## hansolo1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Infos hatte ein relativ neuer Beamter da in der zuständigen Wirtschaftsbehörde - der auch mit (manchen) Hamburger Guides bekannt ist und für Angelzeitschriften schrieb/schreibt - Urheber und Durchdrücker der Geschichte...
> Die Verordnung scheint auch noch nicht, wie notwendig, geändert zu sein.
> Oder hat da einer was gehört/gelesen?


Nach dem Post von Dorschgreifer etwas weiter oben wäre das wohl nicht nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Da kann ich mich im Hamburger Recht nicht genügend aus - würde mich aber wundern, wenn das da so anders wäre wie in den anderen Ländern...

Möglich ist aber alles!!!!!

Ändert nix daran, wie bescheuert das angefangen und umgesetzt wurde.

Wie, wenn jemand schnell genug sein wollte, bevor ihm da jemand reinredet..


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Da wird wohl nichts mehr kommen, sonst hätte in der Einleitung etwas wie die

Verordnung zur Durchführung des Hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes wird wie folgt verändert...

§5 Fischereigeräte
§9 Schongebiete

Macht die Sache noch etwas seltsamer, da zusätzlich zum Fischereigesetz und Verordnung zum Fischereigesetz eine einzelne Verordnung zu beachten ist, die nicht integriert ist...


----------



## hansolo1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

In der Verordnung zur Durchführung des Hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes heisst es in §5 Absatz 6:

(6) Die zuständige Behörde kann zum Schutz der Fischbestände die Verwendung von Fischereigeräten beschränken.

Darauf sattelt wohl die Allgemeinverfügung aus dem amtlichen Anzeiger auf.


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Genau § 14 des Fischeigesetzes hat den Senat ermächtigt eine Verordnung zum Fischereigesetz zu erlassen und §5 dieser Verordnung ermächtigt wiederum die Behörde für Wirtschaft, Verkehr und *Innovation*|uhoh: tätig zu werden eine eigene Verordnung zur Beschränkung der Fischeigeräte herauszubringen...


----------



## KptIglo (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Oder hier noch einmal nachschlagen 
http://www.asvhh.de/

Aber wo ist denn das Problem? Tauwürmer sind keine Köderfische und DS,C-/T-Rig geht ja auch damit. Klar ist die Regelung auf Anhieb nicht soo deutlich wie gewünscht und eine Karte wäre sicher hilfreich gewesen, aber es war ja auch dringend eine schnelle Regelung notwendig. Es wird auch nicht das Ende der Regularien in Hamburg sein, doch wer war wohl der Auslöser dafür?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



KptIglo schrieb:


> , doch wer war wohl der Auslöser dafür?


Bescheuerte Behörden, Nachhaltigkeits- und Schützerfanatiker und Verbandler, die meinen, wenn man die alte Schonzeit schon nicht durchsetzen kann mittels Kontrollen, dann hilft ein neues Verbot..

Wird genauso nix ohne Durchsetzung mit nem neuen Verbot..

Aber Hauptsache erst mal neue Verbote - immer und über all die gleiche Sch.....

Und Du hast recht, wenn man hört, was da alles noch so kommen kann oder geplant ist, wird sich mancher noch wundern, wenn dann angefangen wird, das auch umzusetzen...


----------



## KptIglo (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bescheuerte Behörden, Nachhaltigkeits- und Schützerfanatiker und Verbandler, die meinen, wenn man die alte Schonzeit schon nicht durchsetzen kann mittels Kontrollen, dann hilft ein neues Verbot..
> 
> Wird genauso nix ohne Durchsetzung mit nem neuen Verbot..
> 
> ...



Der Hamburger Hafen ist ein freies Angelgewässer und für jederman nutzbar, viele Stellnetze, "Gemeinschaftsangeln" für Kunden von Angelshops auf Zander, Zanderguiding und die Hamburger Angler für die es ein Misserfolg ist, wenn im Jahr nur 80 Zander ans Band gehen. Fehlendes Personal bei der Fischereiaufsicht(sind alles keine hauptberuflichen) etc. kommt sicherlich auch dazu.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Ich verstehe das echt immer nicht, warum man das offensichtlich nicht verstehen will……, so hat es zumindest den Anschein.

Es soll ein Fischbestand während des Laichgeschäftes geschützt werden, der gerade in Hamburg auf Platz 1 der Zielfische steht, und man versucht irgendwie Lücken zu finden, um sich aus der neuen Regelung rauszuhangeln und doch irgendwie so weiterzumachen wie gehabt….. kaum jemand sieht das schützenswerte man sieht nur sich selbst und sucht Lücken für sein Tun…

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Zander im Hauptstrom nicht Laichen und deshalb darf man dort weiterangeln. Dies ist ein Wink an die Angler, dass man sie noch im Fokus hat und ihnen zumindest das Hobby nicht ganz vermiesen will. Es gibt in der Elbe ja durchaus noch weitere Raubfische, die man beangeln kann und die Möglichkeit wird einem im Hauptstrom eröffnet, da wären z.B. Meerforellen, Lachse; Welse, Rapfen und auch die Stinte, die ja bald wieder im Fokus stehen. All diese darf man weiter mit Kunstköder im Hauptstrom befischen.

Und auf Quappen (wenn auch etwas seltener) und die Aale darf man im Hauptstrom mit Köfi angeln, eigentlich doch eine tolle Regelung. 

Es darf einen echt nicht wundern, wenn die Regelungen immer schärfer werden, wenn ständig versucht wird Schlupflöcher zu finden, statt einfach aus den beruhigten Bereichen raus zu bleiben und gut. Echt ein komisches Folk, die Angler…


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Ich verstehe das echt immer nicht, warum man das offensichtlich nicht verstehen will, so hat es zumindest den Anschein..

Denn wenn die Behörde es schon nicht schafft, bestehende Regelungen zu kontrollieren (Grund ist ja angeblich die Mitnahme von Zandern in der Schonzeit laut Veröffentlichung), wieso meinen die, neue Regeln würden das besser machen, statt erst mal alte zu kontrollieren..??

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass sie neue Regeln sowenig wie die alten zielführend werden kontrollieren können oder wollen..

Echt ein komisches Folk, diese Volksbeglücker in den Amtsstuben…

Zudem gibts ja weiterhin auch legale Möglichkeiten zum Barschangeln auch in Hamburg,  nicht nur den Köfifetzen (was ich selber nicht verstehe, die bescheuerte Auskunft der Behörden dazu, was aber einmal mehr zeigt,  was das für Gestalten sind: Hauptsache erstmal irgendwie irgendwas ohne Sinn und Plan verbieten...):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323566


----------



## ChrisHH (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Ich geh nicht mal außerhalb der Schonzeit in die Gebiete der Hafencity, die vermutlich der Auslöser für die Regelung waren.

Mich nervt, dass eine Regelung die zum Schutz der Elbzander so schlecht formuliert wurde, dass jetzt *ganz Hamburg* ein Spinnangelverbot bekommt aber ich werd mich schon arrangieren. Dann kann ich halt keinen 5 cm Gummi auf Alsterbarsch auswerfen zum Schutz der Elbzander...


----------



## ChrisHH (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

@Dorschgreifer
Ich bin sogar Pro Einrichtung eines Schutzgebietes für Laichzander und glaube entgegen Thomas Meinung, dass sich das Verbot besser durchsetzen lassen wird, da sich der Kontrolleur nicht mit "ich angel nur auf Barsch" abwimmeln lassen muss


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Grund ist ja angeblich die Mitnahme von Zandern in der Schonzeit laut Veröffentlichung),



Wo steht in den amtlichen Veröffentlichungen, dass die Zander in der Schonzeit mitgenommen werden? das wäre ja ein glatter Verstoß gegen das Fischereirecht....|bigeyes

Nein, die Angler werden sich hüten die Zander mitzunehmen..., wollen ja Barsche...:m

Zeigt aber auch hier wieder, dass du überhaupt nicht im realen Thema bist, sondern nur ein reiner Theoretiker, der von den Vor-Ort-Geschehnissen nicht den geringsten Plan hat...

Angelst Du eigentlich noch, oder bist du nur noch ein Forumsonlineangler?

Das Problem sind nicht die Mitnahmen, sondern das Inkaufnehmen des Fanges.

Zum einen werden Zander gefangen und dann aus 3-7m (je nach Tiedenstand) Höhe wieder ins Wasser geworfen. Das überleben viele nicht. Das Ergebnis sieht man bei ungünstigem Wind dann bei Niedrigwasser am Ande der Hafenbecken, wo die toten Zander dann tot auf dem Trockenen liegen.

Zum anderen holt man die Böcke von ihren Nestern, wodurch die Brut dann ungeschützt ist und zum größten Teil verendet. Und denen ist es egal, wie groß die Köder sind, die attakieren auch 1cm Gummiköder, nur um ihr Nest zu verteidigen. Und die Bestände sind hier so, dass man für einen vernünftigen Barsch bestimmt 10 Zander fängt.

Du solltest dir mal nicht immer nur Zeitungsartikel durchlesen, sondern einmal live vor Ort fahren und dir das Geschehen anschauen, bevor du hier klug schreibst. Ich bin jeden Tag in HH und kann da ein Lied von singen..., hab schon so viele tote Zander gesehen, dass man das Heulen kriegen könnte...

Insofern hat ChrisHH vollkommen Recht, die Probleme kommen aus der Hafencity, aber leider auch aus der Alster und den Flethen, zumindest klappt da ja aber das schonende Zurücksetzen besser.

Und die Behörde hat es jetzt eben bei den Kontrollen erheblich leichter, jeder, der schon von weitem mit Kunstköder gesehen wird, der ist jetzt fällig, da kann keiner mehr irgendwelche scheinheiligen Ausreden vorbringen... Und den Zanderbeständen wird das richtig gut tun und ich denke in 2-3 Jahren werden die Angler da von profitieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

DAS interessiert mich gerade da viel mehr (auch im Hinblick darauf, dass wieder "böse Angle" schuld sein sollen), komm aber nicht aktuell nicht dazu, das zu eruieren.
Steht aber auf der Liste 


hansolo1 schrieb:


> Zu dem Artikel geht mir eine weitere Frage nicht aus dem Kopf:
> 
> In der Mitteilung heißt es: "Die ansässigen Fischer generieren einen erheblichen Teil ihres Einkommens aus dem Verkauf dieser Art." Gemeint ist der Zander.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ines (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Die Frage nach der Verzehrfähigkeit interessiert mich auch sehr. 
Auch auf dem Hintergrund, dass jetzt ja noch die Belastung durch den PCB-Eintrag bei den tschechischen Brückenarbeiten bei Usti nad Labem  dazukommt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*



Ines schrieb:


> Auch auf dem Hintergrund, dass jetzt ja noch die Belastung durch den PCB-Eintrag bei den tschechischen Brückenarbeiten bei Usti nad Labem dazukommt.



Wenn man sich da näher mit beschäftigt, dann dürften die Belastungen durch die Tschechischen Brückenarbeiten, die bei uns ankommen eher lächerlich sein..., wenn überhaupt messbar. Von dem Zeug gibt es vor unserer direkten Haustür noch so viel, welches einen wesentlich höheren Grad hat und mit den wir täglich konfrontiert sind. Das Zeugs wurde erst 1978 verboten und davor in waren Massen eingesetzt:

http://www.daserste.de/information/wirtschaft-boerse/plusminus/sendung/pcb-102.html


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

Mal zum Thema Verzehr von Binnenfischen ein Artikel der doch alles sagt was, wie ,wo, welche Mengen und von wem untersucht werden.....Leider wird das Monitorring/Untersuchung hinsichtlich der Verzehrfähigkeit von Binnenfisch aus Naturgewässern in DE nicht so häufig angewandt wie bei Seefisch!.Dieses kann ich als ehemaliger Großhandelskaufmann im Fischhandel bestätigen. Das hat wohl auch damit zu tun, das die Mengen die in den Handel kommen, durch die schwindende Anzahl der Binnenfischer immer geringer werden.

http://www.sportfischerverein-nordhorn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=40&Itemid=49


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: Behörde weitet Angelverbot im Hamburger  Hafen aus*

@Dorschgreifer , da bin ich ganz bei dir!

 wenn man nur 1m tief bohren würde|kopfkrat,  in Hamburg, in manchen Hafenbecken .Ex-Antifauling, Blei, Katmium ect.....dann würden alle Alarmglocken läuten....|evil:.

Und ?|kopfkrat??|kopfkrat?? was soll der Mensch noch "gesund" essen nach all den Skandalen in den letzten Jahren? . Alles in gesunden Mengen und gut ist!

Gruß


----------

